# debridement necrotizing soft tissue infection



## kgrantham@wkhs.com (Mar 9, 2016)

The surgeon documents debriding an abdominal wall for a necrotizing soft tissue infection and excising necrotic skin and subcutaneous tissue.  But he does not document excising fascia or muscle.

Would 11005 still be the appropriate CPT code even though it's not documented that muscle or fascia was debrided?


----------

